# How to scan and repair windows 7 corrupted files !



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Here is how you can repair corrupted windows 7 files:

■Click Start button and then type cmd in the Start Search box. In the search results list, right-click Command Prompt / cmd, and then click Run as Administrator.

*www.techtin.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/30.jpg

Run command prompt as administrator
■Type following command and press enter.
sfc /scannow

*www.techtin.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/35.jpg

■Windows 7 will now scan for corrupted files and repair them.
If you want to only verify if system files are corrupted or not, use below command:
sfc /verifyonly


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2011)

^^thanx for the info...

but the sfc method is also available in windows XP/Vista etc
& is used by many of us...


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

Really old news, but thanks anyway.


----------

